

Here is the new iPhone packaging - FredericJ
http://fredericjacobs.com/more-height-evidence

======
andrewmunsell
Why would the packaging say "The New iPhone"?

1\. In August of next year, is it really necessary to have "new iPhone"
plastered all over the device when it really isn't new? The "new iPad" just
says iPad on it.

2\. Apple's media invitation had a shadow of a 5 on it. That seems more likely
to "confirm" what the iPhone is going to be called than some random image
that, in reality, could have been taken by anyone looking for a little bit of
internet fame. Unless, of course, someone can point out why this particular
photo is legitimate.

